# How to store thermal paste?



## The VCR King

I still have nearly the entire syringe of thermal paste left from when I got my Zalman installed. I have it back in it's package with the cap on it but I was wondering if there's any other precautions to take when storing thermal paste, because I'd like to preserve it for use in building future rigs in the upcoming years.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Doesn't matter. As long as it stays capped it won't dry out.


----------



## Darren

I had a tube of normal Arctic Silver 5 that lasted me 2-3 years of several uses. Just put the cap on it and you're fine.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> *I had a tube of normal Arctic Silver 5 that lasted me 2-3 years of several uses.* Just put the cap on it and you're fine.



Exactly!

That's why I laugh at people that put globs of paste on and burn through tubes way too fast


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's why I laugh at people that put globs of paste on and burn through tubes way too fast



Too much thermal paste acts as an insulator too.


----------



## The VCR King

voyagerfan99 said:


> Doesn't matter. As long as it stays capped it won't dry out.





Darren said:


> I had a tube of normal Arctic Silver 5 that lasted me 2-3 years of several uses. Just put the cap on it and you're fine.


Ok. Just making sure I was doing it right. Thanks!



Laquer Head said:


> Exactly!
> 
> That's why I laugh at people that put globs of paste on and burn through tubes way too fast


The guy at MicroCenter used a very small amount. My tube is still pretty much full. The old paste that was scraped off the CPU was such a small amount it was like paper thin.



Darren said:


> Too much thermal paste acts as an insulator too.


I never knew that. I actually used to think more = better but appearantly not. LOL!


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Ok. Just making sure I was doing it right. Thanks!
> 
> 
> The guy at MicroCenter used a very small amount. My tube is still pretty much full. The old paste that was scraped off the CPU was such a small amount it was like paper thin.
> 
> 
> I never knew that. I actually used to think more = better but appearantly not. LOL!



You basically want enough to provide a thing coating across the entire top of the processor. Just a little bit in the middle and the pressure and heat will even it out as needed. The majority of the heat comes from the center of the chip so it's not 100% critical to get it all the way to the corners.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> You basically want enough to provide a thing coating across the entire top of the processor. Just a little bit in the middle and the pressure and heat will even it out as needed. The majority of the heat comes from the center of the chip so it's not 100% critical to get it all the way to the corners.


I had MicroCenter use the paste that came with my cooler, Zalman brand, and my PC never goes above 25C under load and it idles around 19-20C.


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> I had MicroCenter use the paste that came with my cooler, Zalman brand, and my PC never goes above 25C under load and it idles around 19-20C.



Considering 25oC is 77 Fahrenheit, and hardly above room temperature. I really really doubt that... My Phenom II idled above 30oC usually.


----------



## spirit

I just apply a small pea-sized blob of paste directly in the centre of the CPU and then install the cooler. A tube of thermal paste should last you a long time. You should only use a small amount each time. Too much and it won't help to keep your temperatures down.


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Considering 25oC is 77 Fahrenheit, and hardly above room temperature. I really really doubt that... My Phenom II idled above 30oC usually.


My office never goes above 60 degrees. Any more and I feel hot, LOL. In the winter time our furnace failed and the temp in the room was like 40 and my PC said 15C.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> You basically want enough to provide a thing coating across the entire top of the processor. Just a little bit in the middle and the pressure and heat will even it out as needed. The majority of the heat comes from the center of the chip so it's not 100% critical to get it all the way to the corners.


Great Video..


----------



## SpriteMidr

spirit said:


> I just apply a small pea-sized blob of paste directly in the centre of the CPU and then install the cooler. A tube of thermal paste should last you a long time. You should only use a small amount each time. Too much and it won't help to keep your temperatures down.



And remember to take the cap off first 

In all fairness, I have a syringe that is probably 5 or 6 years old nearly knocking about still, I didn't think they did degrade over time :3


----------



## Intel_man

Depends on the paste, it might have settled a bit.


----------

